# Weekeng get-together - 12th, 13th, 14th Feb



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey all,

'twas great meeting you last weekend and I'm looking forward to the next night out!

Ok, so I know no place around here, just wanted to initiate the conversation - coz I definitely want to get out this wknd, again coz it's my birthday!  ok, so my birthday is actually on the 15th... 

Anyone care to recommend a nice club (with good varied music) for Friday the 13th? (haha, anyone superstitious here?? )

Rgds,
Sea


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

well, whereabout do you stay? ... i can recommend dubai marina in jumeirah...in there we will have choices of dancing or just sitting and talking with sea view!....


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

So is there a get together this weekend? I missed the one last week because I was too busy to check the forum and someone (let's not point fingers now) didn't text me.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

There's almost always a weekend meet, but most of the usual posters are now occupied elsewhere so may be a bit late notice.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Whats happened to Crazy's well organised get togethers?


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

hey Shinny_girl,

Well, I'm actually far off in the Green Community, but I like the idea of the Marina! Anyone want to pick a place?


----------



## moh81 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sea said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 'twas great meeting you last weekend and I'm looking forward to the next night out!
> 
> ...


hi ... really it was nice to meet u as well on last weekend... 
happy birthday in advance ... as for some recommended places for that party ... i suggest that to go to 
1- The Red
2- Olemate`s Dove 
3- Zarnok palace 

really i wish u a great time there ... 
take care


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

seems this weekend outting is not going to work...such a private thread so far! but count on me as a definite comer!!...though i dont know any of you guys...hope i dont feel too lonely



Sea said:


> hey Shinny_girl,
> 
> Well, I'm actually far off in the Green Community, but I like the idea of the Marina! Anyone want to pick a place?


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> seems this weekend outting is not going to work...such a private thread so far! but count on me as a definite comer!!...though i dont know any of you guys...hope i dont feel too lonely


I'm keen for a Friday 13th night out at the Marina


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Perfect!!! we are making it true!



markuslives said:


> I'm keen for a Friday 13th night out at the Marina


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

shinny_girl said:


> Perfect!!! we are making it true!


A true Black Friday


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks! and thanks for the recommendation Moh!  nice meeting u!

Shinny girl and Markus, see Moh's recommendations:

1- The Red
2- Olemate`s Dove
3- Zarnok palace 

Have any preferences?

Cheers,
Sea




moh81 said:


> hi ... really it was nice to meet u as well on last weekend...
> happy birthday in advance ... as for some recommended places for that party ... i suggest that to go to
> 1- The Red
> 2- Olemate`s Dove
> ...


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Sea said:


> Thanks! and thanks for the recommendation Moh!  nice meeting u!
> 
> Shinny girl and Markus, see Moh's recommendations:
> 
> ...


Sorry never heard of any of them Sea


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

hmm, weird, can't find any of those places by googling... what kind of places are these Moh!!??  hahaha!

check this out: Bars & Clubs - Dubai Bars & Night Clubs, Pubs & Entertainment Review - TimeOutDubai.com

list of bars/clubs in the marina area....



markuslives said:


> Sorry never heard of any of them Sea


----------



## tanzy80 (Feb 3, 2009)

never heard of any of the places mentioned by moh....but how about 360 at jum beach hotel...fri they have sunset sessions...awesome music...sessions begin at 4pm...and its not a closed club...great weather cud help! as such it will b closing for summer soon....if u go early enuf entry shud not b an issue...though after 9 or 10 there can be cues...can even put urself on the guestlist between 4-8 thru platinumlistdubai.com....theres also a restaurant/bar called Maya in Le Royal Meridian, Grosvenor House in Marina...its on the rooftop....and ofcourse theres so much to do at madinat!


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

alright! 360 it is!  Say 8:00/9:00pm? 

Those coming should PM each other to exchange phone numbers!




tanzy80 said:


> never heard of any of the places mentioned by moh....but how about 360 at jum beach hotel...fri they have sunset sessions...awesome music...sessions begin at 4pm...and its not a closed club...great weather cud help! as such it will b closing for summer soon....if u go early enuf entry shud not b an issue...though after 9 or 10 there can be cues...can even put urself on the guestlist between 4-8 thru platinumlistdubai.com....theres also a restaurant/bar called Maya in Le Royal Meridian, Grosvenor House in Marina...its on the rooftop....and ofcourse theres so much to do at madinat!


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

between 8 and 8.30 sounds best...try and beat the queues.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Me neither....are they in Dubai!!?

but im verrrry lazy...i wont be going too far from my residence....



markuslives said:


> Sorry never heard of any of them Sea


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

so its 360???? will have to think about that


----------



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

Have you all met in Qd's last weekend? I couldn't make it last weekend.
How many of you are going to meet over there? 
I would like to meet some new friends.


----------



## inlimbo (Sep 11, 2008)

Id say the main rush at 360 tomorrow will be before 7pm. Add2Basket is playing there from 7-10pm so Im guessing that most people would have turned up by then....


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey dubaiice - do come along! Haven't met everyone either.


----------



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

Sea said:


> Hey dubaiice - do come along! Haven't met everyone either.


Hey Sea,
That sounds great plan. I will send u private message.


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Sea,

I think I met you at the Irish Village last week. Sorry for the poor turnout this weekend, it seems most of our regulars are already tied up this weekend with Fat Boy Slim or Shaggy concerts, and a friend's 40th. 

360 is an awesome bar though, one of my favourites - it's probably best to get there at 8pm at the latest to make sure you get in. Have fun! And I'm sure they'll be a full social again next weekend, we will post the details next week.

Sam


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

so finally at wht time re we gonna gather together there?


----------



## dubaiice (Feb 1, 2009)

I think we should meet at 7pm or 7:30pm to avoid the crowd.


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Sam,

Yup! I do remb you  And how come no one told me Shaggy would be here this wknd!  haha...

dubaiice, 
wow, it must be a pretty popular place huh? ok, 360° from about 7:30pm tonight! msg might not get across on time, so if you are there first, save a table! 

See you!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

so its 7:30? ok...good...see you there....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

guys you will need to be on a list to be able to go in 360 on fridays. Thursday's is ok but Friday's have a list. Give them a call first to find out as I can't remember the website you need to visit in order to add yourselves to the list.

ah and take a jumper. is gonna be chilly because is an open peer. 

have fun!! (but don't forget to call to put yourselves on the list!)


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Their website with tel number is here: (my colleagues built it so I know it well!)

The 360 Degrees Bar - Jumeirah Beach Hotel - Jumeirah

Izzy is right, you ideally need to register on the platinum list and put yourself on the guestlist for 360 through that. They do usually let people in if they haven't, but it's not guaranteed unless you sign up (which is free).

Register and get on the guest list here:

www.platinumlistdubai.com :: HOME

If there are any boys going, you should get the mob number of one of the girls going first, as they don't always let boys in on their own - you have to be in couples or in groups with girls (welcome to Dubai!). But if you come on your own as a boy, you can simply phone one of the girls and get them to come to the gate to let you in. Dress code for boys is fairly casual, but a shirt and shoes will prevent you being turned away for dress reasons.

Have fun

Sam


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

i registered but to log in i should receive that confirmation email which ive not yet...sometimes it takes hours or a day to receive these kind of emails..i had a word with hotel as well.. they told me for Fri and Sat you can only get in if you have registered before....so in case i cant login before evening i wont be joining you guys....


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

I have the same problem so will probably go to the Dubai Marina instead.


----------



## LawrenceDudley (Feb 11, 2009)

The registration for 360 has closed on DPL now anyway, wouldn't hold your breath ;-)


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmmm....i adviced you to go to marina!!! i'll be in dubai marina anyhow....many choices there....


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, my email came through straight away today, so maybe check your spam/junk mail folder. Though if registration is closed now anyway, there's not much point.

If you're looking to go out in the Marina area, Barasti at Le Meridian Mina Seyahi is your best bet. It's a wicked beach bar, very big, but more casual and informal than 360. It's one of our forum favourites although we haven't been there for a while. I'll be there too tonight, so if you PM me I will give you my mob number

Sam


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey All,

I actually never knew about the platinum list but I just registered and got on the 360 guestlist immediately. Called the place and u only need to be on the guestlist to get in before 8pm, after 8pm, you can walk-in (well, I'm guessing "queue up and walk in".

See you guys!


----------



## LawrenceDudley (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't mean to threadjack and I know it's offtopic and I apologise profusely, but... Barasti's really nice, I just always found the people there a little hard work. Struck me as a very arrogant crowd when I was there last april. Maybe it was just me, I dunno...

Maybe I just need to get used to the way people are in Du.


----------

